# FANCY DRESS HELP NEEDED



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hiya

We have been invited to a fancy dress party. Its come round all of a sudden and its next Saturday  
Dress code is Movie Star/ Character.
Now funds are very scarce so need to improvise but havent a clue what to go as. Neither has Paul.
Joe is going as Buzz Lightyear as he already has the costume from a previous party.
So can anyone help please?

I'm not a slim person so please be kind 

Kimx  x 

Oh i'll give loads of bubbles or credits to the best one


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.joke.co.uk/

lots of ideas on here Kim...

Roz
xx

/links


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Does it have to be a movie star or can it be TV?


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Why who do you have in mind Debs?

Thanks Rec i'll have a look.
Kimx x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

If Paul has a dinner jacket / bow tie and you have an evening dress then James Bond and any of his female sidekicks....


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Would the leads out of hairspray be ok, wouldnt take too much bit of back combing n a dress from a chaz shop am sure it could be done on a shoestring.
will keep thinking for ya
xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

How about Thelma and Louise (does your DH do drag?    )

 sorry, am trying to think of something sensible - was going to suggest Marilyn Monroe - just need a good bra, blond wig and something low cut....

(PS Just asked DH for ideas and he said Shrek and Mrs Shrek so I am off to       very hard for being cheeky!)

Will have a think about it overnight and try to come up with some more sensible suggestions  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Blu said:


> If Paul has a dinner jacket / bow tie and you have an evening dress then James Bond and any of his female sidekicks....


No he dont have a dinner jacket and i dont think i could pass as a bond girl  good idea though thanks Blu.



Lou F said:


> Would the leads out of hairspray be ok, wouldnt take too much bit of back combing n a dress from a chaz shop am sure it could be done on a shoestring.
> will keep thinking for ya
> xx


Thanks Lou. Not sure my hair is long enough for back combing.

keep em coming though please 

Kimx x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks fluffs 

Kimx  x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

You could do Miss Piggy and Kermit....  The downside is you have to wear a piggy nose and blond wig with your posh dress and pearls, but the plus side is you get to see DH in green tights and a bow tie!!!    

Sorry, I'll go to bed now as I'm not being very sensible am I?      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

The size of me i could do Miss Piggy very well. 

Kimx  x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

So could I      PS hope you weren't offended by that - I was carried away by the thought of men in green tights when I was typing it      But whilst we are on the subject - how about maid Marion and Robin Hood (or just a man in tights      )

Right, really am off now as tiredness and stupidity obviously reign in my house      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

No offence taken fluffs.

Just a thought not really looking to go as a pair so individual ideas may be best.

Kimx x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What about trying freecycle or your local oxfam to see if they have any free/cheap clothes you could adapt.


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Get a grey shader from the chemist, a tiara from clares (£2.50), put some curlers in and you could go as the Queen (as in helen mirram film).  Id do that just to wear the tiara   

Get Jax round to face paint paul as spiderman and there you go


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

One of you could go as M from James Bond,
wear a white jacket, few pens in the top pocket, and you could make a badge with
"M" on it

or get DH to wear a suit, go buy a gun from the pound shop, then go to a florist
and beg, or pay a couple of pounds for them to spray the gun gold

then he could be the Man with the golden gun !

just some ideas we did from James bond night

I went in a Sari, hides all bumps, Mark had a James bond mask, but wore a dinner suit
friends went as "M" and man with golden gun


Argos do sell some costumes, but money   unless you've got a money tree in garden

will sit and think who else you could go as, from our Hollywood/Bollywood night


you could borrow a peak cap from someone, then black a bit of dh face and he could be the sweep from Mary poppins, what was his name


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dick van dike, but what was his character  

He could wear a suit and go as a Man from UNCLE, and pretend to have a special pen, watch and a throw away camera that was spy stuff

note the technical terms, spy stuff


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

how about lou and andy from little briton easy to do !!


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

you could go as a gypsy, with a frilly skirt, and semi off the shoulder top

gypsy's have been in loads of films


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Micheal Caine, with the thick glasses and suit, in that film called ermmmmmmm
what was it
a blokes name

but easy to do


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

if your dh likes a laugh, he could do what someone at our club did and Won it

he dressed up as Miss money penny, 
got a tweed skirt, old person type handbag, wig and scarve
flat shoe and he did wear old people type stockings, it was hilarous

all night he kept looking for his bag, and even brought it to the floor to dance around it
it was so unexpected, for him to go as a woman and his wife went as a fella


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Dorothy from Wizard of OZ, pair of red shoes, use some wool to make plaits
and wear a blue dress 


do you know anyone who wears a uniform ??

nurse, doctor, dentist, vet, lolly pop lady, 

I know armed forces have to be careful giving out uniforms, as do fireman, police etc
but 

blag a uniform and wear it ?
there are lots of people who do wear a uniform, find one and then a film to match
with Dr Who and kids tv, there are lots of ones to fit it into 

Good luck


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Black suit, white shirt and black tie and you could go as a character from Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

How about Nancy from Oliver?  Very topical right now and these fancy dress websites sell a lot of frilly caps and 'wench' style outfits (or just a low frilly blouse, long skirt and apron)....

Fluffs xxx


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

How about little red riding hood or, with your voluptuous figure, mariyn monroe- get a curly wig and wear one of your own dresses. Go as cat woman, or a pink lady from Grease?

I'll keep thinking...


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

These are all good ideas although not sure in fact definately know i wouldnt call my figure voluptuous 

Keep em coming 

Kimx x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

How about 'gothing' yourself up and going as Elvira    Or Edward Scissorhands (or am I showing my age now    )


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Actually fluffs i have got a black dress with long sleeves that could pass for something like that  Will see if i can still get in it 

Kimx  x


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

It will look fab with the hair back combed a bit and some gothy make up


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Ooh and some scary long fake nails


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Have u seen the Rocky Horror picture show

We went to a theatre production of it and had to dress up and I got everything from a charity shop!

I was Magenta and DH was Brad  

xxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks for all your ideas ladies i have lots to choose from here.

Kimx  x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

what you go as hunny in the end ? hope you had a good time  

err it was last night wasnt it   

xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

We didnt actually go in the end cleg. I had a stonking headache and felt sick last night and have a rotten cold today But the party went well and i am now waiting to see all the pics.
Thanks for asking.

Kimx  x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw   for being ill hun, hope the piccys are good when you see them, i always like the dressy up do's  

hope your feeling better today  

xxx


----------

